# New Vape



## Humbolt (21/8/14)

I've been vaping on a hand-me-down Twisp for just under a month. While it serves it purpose, it tends to lose steam after a while. So i've been searching for a new device. Not a full out, balls to the wall device, but a decent one with proper battery life and some buttons & knobs to keep my ADHD in check.
I've read countless reviews about the iTaste MVP2 and I really like what I see. It doesn't seem all the practical but it ticks all the right boxes for me as a noob just to get my feet a bit more wet than it already is. Also I would really love to get into building my own coils (again to keep my ADHD in check), but that will come in time. So my birthday is coming up soon & I have requested my wife get me one of these. I would then get a Protank 3 along with the device. 
So any opinions from the resident guru's on this here BB? I would keep the Twisp as a spare just in case I need it, which I doubt. I am enjoying the vaping experience & I feel this would be a good next step into the world of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/14)

You can't really go wrong with an MVP and Protank combo...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Humbolt (21/8/14)

Thanks. The unit does not seem to be too practical, though. It also looks as if it weighs just a tad bit less than a Nokia 2110, and seeing that it would probably spend most of its time in my pants pocket, i'm a bit concerned that it would cause my pants to sag to just above my knees. Or if not, make it look as if i'm carrying a firearm.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

The MVP is a great choice and will take you a long way. Personally I prefer the humble single coil eVod clearo over the dual coil mPT3, it give me a better overall vaping experience.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks. The unit does not seem to be too practical, though. It also looks as if it weighs just a tad bit less than a Nokia 2110, and seeing that it would probably spend most of its time in my pants pocket, i'm a bit concerned that it would cause my pants to sag to just above my knees. Or if not, make it look as if i'm carrying a firearm.


The MVP is quite deceptive like that, it's actually quite compact, smaller than it looks on your pc screen and relatively light, also it won't roll off your desk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (21/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> The MVP is a great choice and will take you a long way. Personally I prefer the humble single coil eVod clearo over the dual coil mPT3, it give me a better overall vaping experience.


I understand that the vaping experience is subjective, but in your opinion, how is the overall vaping experience better? Better taste? Better hit? More clouds? 




BumbleBee said:


> The MVP is quite deceptive like that, it's actually quite compact, smaller than it looks on your pc screen and relatively light, also it won't roll off your desk


That is precisely the problem I have with the twisp. Rolling here, there & everywhere.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

Humbolt said:


> I understand that the vaping experience is subjective, but in your opinion, how is the overall vaping experience better? Better taste? Better hit? More clouds?


All the dual coils I've used so far have choked up withing a few days, the wicking seems to come loose and block airflow, they gurgle on me also, but this could also just be my vaping style. I find that I get better flavour and hit from the single coils, they are simpler to manufacture so duds are less likely. Dual coils will generally give you a warmer vape and bigger clouds. If you decide on the mPT3 though you can always at a later stage use the eVod coils in it, just add and extra seal on the top from an old coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/8/14)

Humbolt said:


> I understand that the vaping experience is subjective, but in your opinion, how is the overall vaping experience better? Better taste? Better hit? More clouds? .




What I have found, also being relatively new to vaping, is that a good tank and battery give you better taste and throat hit.

I used an EVOD tank before which did the job nicely. But since getting a variable voltage battery and a MPT3 tank with a dual coils, I'm tasting more of the juice and getting more throat hit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (21/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> All the dual coils I've used so far have choked up withing a few days, the wicking seems to come loose and block airflow, they gurgle on me also, but this could also just be my vaping style. I find that I get better flavour and hit from the single coils, they are simpler to manufacture so duds are less likely. Dual coils will generally give you a warmer vape and bigger clouds. If you decide on the mPT3 though you can always at a later stage use the eVod coils in it, just add and extra seal on the top from an old coil.


Thats good to know, thanks. Coils seem to be cheap enough to play around with so shouldn't be an issue. 



r0gue z0mbie said:


> What I have found, also being relatively new to vaping, is that a good tank and battery give you better taste and throat hit.
> 
> I used an EVOD tank before which did the job nicely. But since getting a variable voltage battery and a MPT3 tank with a dual coils, I'm tasting more of the juice and getting more throat hit.


 
That is exactly what I want. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (21/8/14)

I am currently on a 1.5ohm upgraded dual coil in my mPT3. Been using it since last Friday, 3 - 4 tanks a day. I cleaned the coil this past Monday in hot water, did a dry burn, rinsed it again good. Still going on the same coil. Not once did it spit at me or give me a dry hit.

It still operates as new. Going to clean it again tonight and see how long this coil lasts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (21/8/14)

Thanks, Noddy. I wasn't aware that coils could be cleaned.


----------



## Noddy (21/8/14)

They sure can. Some people use alcohol or vodka. I just use boiled water. The old dual and single coils (kangertech) can open up to get a good clean and dry burn. I have not yet tried to open the new gen dual coil. There is a youtube that shows how to open and clean and dry burn kanger coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (21/8/14)

Thanks for all the input. 2 more months till my birthday. Haven't been this excited for a birthday in a very long time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 360twin (21/8/14)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks, Noddy. I wasn't aware that coils could be cleaned.


 
The coil in one of my mini ProTank3's is nearly two months old - I flush it with hot (boiled) water every time I refill, and it just keeps going. I re-wicked one the new type coils with cotton recently, and it seems to react the same as the standard ones to this treatment.

I don't vape very gunky juice, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

